# How long before I become a "new" DirecTV customer?



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

Been with DirecTV since 1997 but thinking of switching to DISH due to savings. However, once my two year DISH contract is up I might want to switch back to DirecTV, again for savings.

How long to I have to be gone from DirecTV before I would be considered a "new" customer and eliglble for new customer incentives? I have the option of using my wife's name with a second land line phone number, but the physical address would be the same.

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Call them and ask for retention and tell them you are thinking of leaving because of a deal that dish is offering and see if they will do something to make you happy. If not, I'd suspend the account, and then try dish for a while before I canceled the account. I think you can suspend it for six months.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

You are considered a new customer after being away for 2 years. I just came back to DirecTV after being with Dish for 2.5 years and they had to set me up as a new customer since it was over 2 years since I was last with DirecTV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We've also had people post here that weeks after they left DirecTV, they received a number of promotion offers to come back. But by that time, you're in a two year contract with Dish. So do as inkahauts suggest: call and tell them you're thinking of going to Dish.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I left DirecTv last year, had UVerse for six months, and then I went back to DirecTv. While I wasn't a new customer, I got all the same deals as a new customer ($99 HMC DVR, all other equipment free, free HD, free install of Whole-home service, 1 year discount on service, 3 months HBO/Showtime). The only exception was that new customers got an additional discount for months 13-24, and I won't get that.

As others have stated, you will get offers to return to DirecTv if you switch. I received offers in the mail at least every other week, plus several phone calls.

What's great is that all the reasons I switched away from DirecTv in the first place have been solved now. I have had Comcast, Dish, and Uverse, and I like DirecTv the best of them all.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV is very clever. They know a lot of people are trying DISH with their new Hopper DVR or UVERSE, FIOS, or even (shudder) going back to cable.

In precisely 2 years after you cancel DirecTV, the pestering will start for you to come back as a new customer.

But if you are considering switching, it might be good just to cancel DirecTV and suffer with an over the air antenna for a couple weeks. Many folks have reported endless calls to come back after DirecTV realizes you actually are canceling but unfortunately for many they are already into a new 2 year commitment with another provider.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

trh said:


> *We've also had people post here that weeks after they left DirecTV, they received a number of promotion offers to come back*. But by that time, you're in a two year contract with Dish. So do as inkahauts suggest: call and tell them you're thinking of going to Dish.


Exactly what happened to me  Luckily, I was only a week and a half into my 30 day window with FIOS when I received a nice "we want you back" offer from DTV.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Gone2Maui, can you post your decision and experience?


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

I placed on order with my phone/internet provider to install Dish on 9/15. I'm getting the Top 250 with hopper and two joeys for $58.99 for the first 12 months and $88.99 following that. In addition my vendor is giving me $10 off per month due to the bundling and a $200 statement credit.

Not including the $200 credit I will save over $700 the next two years by dropping DirecTV, and of course the bundling.

The $200 credit might have to go to a second hopper since I don't think 3 tuners will be enough. I'll see how it goes but I know I will need to disable PTAT to get the third tune freed up.

Here's looking forward to a professional install and hopefully a decent experience with DISH service. I know I will need to find another source for Mad Men and Walking Dead, unless a miracle happens.....


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> I placed on order with my phone/internet provider to install Dish on 9/15. I'm getting the Top 250 with hopper and two joeys for $58.99 for the first 12 months and $88.99 following that. In addition my vendor is giving me $10 off per month due to the bundling and a $200 statement credit.
> 
> Not including the $200 credit I will save over $700 the next two years by dropping DirecTV, and of course the bundling.
> 
> ...


I was going to do the same thing with my local teleco/dish had date set up for install, went to cancel Direct and they offered HR34 and some other perks. I decided it was worth it for me to stay with Direct. When system was installed the installer replaced my HR20's with HR24's.  
In the end i didn't get the complete savings but i did get the hardware that i was looking for from either provider. Good luck with the install and hope you enjoy the new system!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> I placed on order with my phone/internet provider to install Dish on 9/15. I'm getting the Top 250 with hopper and two joeys for $58.99 for the first 12 months and $88.99 following that. In addition my vendor is giving me $10 off per month due to the bundling and a $200 statement credit.
> 
> Not including the $200 credit I will save over $700 the next two years by dropping DirecTV, and of course the bundling.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your install. You will find the Hopper/Joeys are intuitive and a joy to use. The HD seems a bit soft on my locals, but ESPN and HBO and other nationals are just as good as DTVs.

To answer your original question: exactly 4 weeks after service was cancelled, I got a letter from DTV asking me to come back with offers of free equipment and free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

ATARI said:


> To answer your original question: exactly 4 weeks after service was cancelled, I got a letter from DTV asking me to come back with offers of free equipment and free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime.


The problem is, what good does this do you when you're in a two year contract? I told DTV what I intended to do, but there weren't interested in offering me more discounts than what I was already getting.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> The problem is, what good does this do you when you're in a two year contract? I told DTV what I intended to do, but there weren't interested in offering me more discounts than what I was already getting.


I hear ya.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Gone2Maui said:


> The problem is, what good does this do you when you're in a two year contract? I told DTV what I intended to do, but there weren't interested in offering me more discounts than what I was already getting.


That's why if you read my earlier post you could be ahead of the game by suffering along with an OTA antenna for a few weeks after canceling DirecTV. Apparently, so many people threaten them that they don't offer any deals until you really do cancel.


----------



## Git (Jul 12, 2008)

I called up DTV to confirm when my 2 year contract expires (it's near the end of this month) We started talking about new equipment and any current discounts and as I thought - they could not even come close to the current deal through Costco or AAA. I ended up scheduling a cancellation 10 days from now, hoping that maybe I would get a better offer... but we will see.

Actually, I started looking at the Hopper - and DTV may have done me a favor. It looks pretty interesting. 

My fall back plan is to have my daughter open a new DTV account in her name and I will auto pay the bill


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

Git said:


> I called up DTV to confirm when my 2 year contract expires (it's near the end of this month) We started talking about new equipment and any current discounts and as I thought - they could not even come close to the current deal through Costco or AAA. I ended up scheduling a cancellation 10 days from now, hoping that maybe I would get a better offer... but we will see.
> 
> Actually, I started looking at the Hopper - and DTV may have done me a favor. It looks pretty interesting.
> 
> My fall back plan is to have my daughter open a new DTV account in her name and I will auto pay the bill


There have been a lot of complaints against the Hopper with dropping network connections and you can only record 6 shows using PrimeTime Anytime, 3 at a time during any other time. Commercial auto-skip is only for PTAT recordings and you can't delete PTAT recordings, it just maintains the last 8 days or so of recordings...sounds like a mess to me.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

banditt76 said:


> There have been a lot of complaints against the Hopper with dropping network connections and you can only record 6 shows using PrimeTime Anytime, 3 at a time during any other time. Commercial auto-skip is only for PTAT recordings and you can't delete PTAT recordings, it just maintains the last 8 days or so of recordings...sounds like a mess to me.


Have had Hopper/Joey for 6 weeks now. No dropped connections. Only one reboot after a firmware update. PTAT is configurable for 2-8 days and which major networks you want. Autoskip only available with 24 hour old PTAT recordings.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

ATARI said:


> Have had Hopper/Joey for 6 weeks now. No dropped connections. Only one reboot after a firmware update. PTAT is configurable for 2-8 days and which major networks you want. Autoskip only available with 24 hour old PTAT recordings.


I'm just going by what others have posted problems about on their FB page. I have never personally used one so can't say either way. Could be mostly user error too as it usually is. Like with any new receiver technology, there are going to be problems at the end of the beta phase for a while.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Git said:


> I called up DTV to confirm when my 2 year contract expires (it's near the end of this month) We started talking about new equipment and any current discounts and as I thought - they could not even come close to the current deal through Costco or AAA. I ended up scheduling a cancellation 10 days from now, hoping that maybe I would get a better offer... but we will see.
> 
> Actually, I started looking at the Hopper - and DTV may have done me a favor. It looks pretty interesting.
> 
> My fall back plan is to have my daughter open a new DTV account in her name and I will auto pay the bill


Latest post-cancellation offer I received last week was 4 free HD DVRs, $29.99/month for 12 months of Choice, free NFL Sunday ticket, free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime for 3 months and $200 towards cancelling my contract with Dish.

Of course none of this was offered when I cancelled six weeks ago. It's like the retention dept. and the new business marketing department don't even communicate with each other (which I guess is typical with big companies).


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

banditt76 said:


> I'm just going by what others have posted problems about on their FB page. I have never personally used one so can't say either way. Could be mostly user error too as it usually is. Like with any new receiver technology, there are going to be problems at the end of the beta phase for a while.


Hopper/Joey need really good quality RG6 and less than 100' runs between devices. If installers cut corners or don't follow the guidelines, then problems arise. Also, Hoppers and Joeys run hot. Keep them well ventilated or add a USB chill pad.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

ATARI said:


> Latest post-cancellation offer I received last week was 4 free HD DVRs, $29.99/month for 12 months of Choice, free NFL Sunday ticket, free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime for 3 months and $200 towards cancelling my contract with Dish.
> 
> Of course none of this was offered when I cancelled six weeks ago. It's like the retention dept. and the new business marketing department don't even communicate with each other (which I guess is typical with big companies).


They probably don't communicate much. Two different company concerns...those coming in, and those going out. I agree they should communicate to maintain the maximum amount of total customers, that is their goal as a business, I hope.


----------



## banditt76 (Jul 18, 2012)

ATARI said:


> Hopper/Joey need really good quality RG6 and less than 100' runs between devices. If installers cut corners or don't follow the guidelines, then problems arise. Also, Hoppers and Joeys run hot. Keep them well ventilated or add a USB chill pad.


All good points. Cutting corners should be an immediately fireable offense if the installer does it. They are costing the company time and money, and also creating an unnecessarily bad image of the company due to laziness.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

ATARI said:


> Latest post-cancellation offer I received last week was 4 free HD DVRs, $29.99/month for 12 months of Choice, free NFL Sunday ticket, free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime for 3 months and $200 towards cancelling my contract with Dish.


On the Dish quote I got I was told that if I canceled I would have to pay $17.50 per month left on my two year contract. So $200 towards canceling doesn't sound like that good of an offer.

Of course if DirecTV would make me the same offer (without the $200) BEFORE i switched, I would never switch.

I would be willing to try canceling DirecTV two weeks before the Dish install to see if any offers would come through, but my wife would never go for it.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Latest post-cancellation offer I received last week was 4 free HD DVRs, $29.99/month for 12 months of Choice, free NFL Sunday ticket, free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime for 3 months and $200 towards cancelling my contract with Dish.
> 
> Of course none of this was offered when I cancelled six weeks ago. It's like the retention dept. and the new business marketing department don't even communicate with each other (which I guess is typical with big companies).


I switched to FiOS last October. Letter from DirecTV this week mirrored above offer except for the $200 towards cancelling.

After some initial billing problems that stretched over four months I am very happy with FiOS, although I will be a bit upset if FiOS doesn't carry the PAC-12 network this football season.


----------

